# Proshot- inside look



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

25 gallons tops. It's pro "shot".


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What happened to it? I take it Graco did not warranty it.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

It started pushing paint through the small hole on the shaft just behind the tip housing. Wish I knew what the purpose was of that hole. It spits a burst of water out of the hole everytime I pull the trigger when testing it. I end up with a hand full of paint after about 5 minutes of spraying every time. The gun performed great for the first 5 to 10 gallons, and then it started acting up. Now I cant even use it, paint just gushes from the housing. :blink: oh what to do now.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

That sux coll pics tho


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> What happened to it? I take it Graco did not warranty it.


I put it all back together, even put the rebuild kit on it, nothing helped. Now I need to contact Graco, because I very much doubt SW will help me out with it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Overpriced imo. It should be the cost of a decent cordless drill.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Trying to find the service manual for this. I don't own one, but curious as to the problem could be. 

Found this over at CT from a guy named tide88



> Agree. I got mine when they first came out too. The first time I used it paint started leaking out of the hole in the front of the gun. When I looked up the solution for the problem in the book, it said replace gun. The did give me a brand new one. After using that one for about 10 gallons the plastic paint intake tube would not hold securely. I actually had to tape it so the paint would flow through the gun. I have been trying to get a replacement tube for about a month now. Lastly, you really have to clean out the threads where the gun and paint cup screw on. If you get build up there and try to take the paint cup off, too much pressure can cause the housing to crack. Graco will not fix it if it does.


Link

Pat


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Different Strokes said:


> I put it all back together, even put the rebuild kit on it, nothing helped. Now I need to contact Graco, because I very much doubt SW will help me out with it.


Thats funny, I just returned mine today at SW and they gave me a new "Gun" only. This will be my 3rd replacement. I've maybe ran 5gal tops through each one before it became Pro "shot"!! LOL...

I talked to my SW rep and he set up a meeting with the Graco rep and they inspected my gun, tore it all apart...it would spray water but no paint!

This will be my last try on this PROSHOT. If it starts acting up again... I'm going back to get a refund or maybe switch to the fine finish proshot. Heck for the money I might just get a small tradeworks 150 and put a small hose on it!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

gcajnr21 said:


> Thats funny, I just returned mine today at SW and they gave me a new "Gun" only. This will be my 3rd replacement. I've maybe ran 5gal tops through each one before it became Pro "shot"!! LOL...
> 
> I talked to my SW rep and he set up a meeting with the Graco rep and they inspected my gun, tore it all apart...it would spray water but no paint!
> 
> This will be my last try on this PROSHOT. If it starts acting up again... I'm going back to get a refund or maybe switch to the fine finish proshot. Heck for the money I might just get a small tradeworks 150 and put a small hose on it!


See if the siphon tube fits loosely on the proshot. That is how my first one behaved when it went bad due to the siphon tube swelling from thinner,


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Different Strokes said:


> I put it all back together, even put the rebuild kit on it, nothing helped. Now I need to contact Graco, because I very much doubt SW will help me out with it.


Cool pics, I would be concerned that you voided your warranty by cracking it open. I would contact Graco and keep pushing until they replace or possibly upgrade you to a new generation. 

I have this Printer that I purchased from the manufacturers site, it dumps a lot of ink into the ink pads and when they are filled the printer is dead in the water until repaired. I am on my second free replacement in 3 & 1/2 years. There are modifications I can do but once I do that my two year warranty is voided and at this rate every time they send me a new one my two year warranty is starting fresh. 



gcajnr21 said:


> I might just get a small tradeworks 150 and put a small hose on it!


I have been putting a small hose on a pump for years when spraying small projects.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Cool Pics 
Thanks


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Cool pics, I would be concerned that you voided your warranty by cracking it open. I would contact Graco and keep pushing until they replace or possibly upgrade you to a new generation.


The gun in the pic belongs to my brother-in-law's uncle Leroy. My proshot has the same problem but is at home untouched waiting for a call from the graco rep.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The Graco rep will tell you you must have done something wrong and no one else has this problem. Standard line.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

that sucks .......... equipment shouldnt go down like that esp after only a few gallons.........built to fail


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Put some JP weld on that leak and rock on.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Put some JP weld on that leak and rock on.


I should find out where the Graco Rep parks his SUV and JB Weld him a new hood Ornament.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> See if the siphon tube fits loosely on the proshot. That is how my first one behaved when it went bad due to the siphon tube swelling from thinner,


Siphon tube is a tight fit.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Bringing this thread back only to give an update. After dropping off my proshot and having it sit behind the counter at Duron for 4 months waiting for a Graco Rep to come in and pick it up I decided to take matters into my own hands. 

I emailed customer service on Graco's website. Explained I'm a contractor, that my gun failed after 20 gallons, and that I'm a fan of their pumps which I own 3, but am terribly disappointed in the proshot. 

2 days later I get a phone call from a rep asking what my address is. 

3 days later a brand new gun was on my front doorstep....no questions asked, not even proof of purchase of the original gun. 

That is one of the reasons I buy Graco.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice! I have NEVER had any large company actually return a customer service email from a website. Every. Not Cabots, Not Glidden, Not Intuit, etc. Small companies, yes. Large companies, no.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Different Strokes said:


> Bringing this thread back only to give an update. After dropping off my proshot and having it sit behind the counter at Duron for 4 months waiting for a Graco Rep to come in and pick it up I decided to take matters into my own hands.
> 
> I emailed customer service on Graco's website. Explained I'm a contractor, that my gun failed after 20 gallons, and that I'm a fan of their pumps which I own 3, but am terribly disappointed in the proshot.
> 
> ...


You would of been better off getting a store credit, now you got a new pos that will fail also...jmho


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That is a great story and proof of great cs. I bet it wouldn't have sat that long in a Duron store before 2004. I miss the Duron store here.


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician (Jul 3, 2011)

I bought one last summer (2011), and some accessories a few months later. There were some issues, and I e-mailed Graco.

I very quickly got a very nice reply from Graco, addressing each of the issues I had raised. That alaone made a very good impression on me.

One of the accessories - the backpack reservoir - I purchased as soon as they came on the market. Well, that had some quirks - that were solved when Graco sent me a redesigned cap/hose assembly. Mind you, this was before my e-mail to them, and before I had made ANY contact with them. All I can figure is that they had my address from when I ordered the accessory (through Portland Compressor).

BTW, guys ... the version you buy at S-W and the version you find at Lowes are NOT compatable. The threads on the nose are different, and they will not accept extensions or tips from the other. (That's one of the things I complained about).


----------

